
Cops Shot Her Boyfriend, She Streamed the Horrific Aftermath on Facebook - reirob
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/07/07/cops-shot-her-boyfriend-she-livestreamed.html
======
internaut
Horrific. I saw something like this with the John Boyd video. That one may
have even been worse because clearly the Albuquerque police didn't care if the
man died at all, it was a straight up execution because they ran out of
patience. Apologists will tell you other things but at some point you've got
to ask yourself who do you believe? The story, or the evidence you can replay
before your own eyes and ears?

Thankfully the woman had the presence of mind to record the event and get it
online. It's heartbreaking that the girl was in the car with them. The only
solace there is that she might not remember at 4 years old.

I'm not sure whether it is training or culture but surely it is past time that
all officers carry multiple audio/video recording devices streaming back to an
independent server, perhaps on a surveillance blimp drone which is permanently
aloft. They would have to return to HQ should the equipment not be functional.
Technologically it's not exactly difficult.

I imagine the surveillance would exonerate at least as many officers of
wrongdoing as it implicates.

